# Betta Poem Contest !!!!



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

This is not an official bettafish.com contest!!!

Permission accepted by: Olympia

Hello! I am starting a poem contest about your betta fish!! You will make a poem about your betta fish and if possible please place a picture of your fish! ( not needed but it's optional !)
I will have 2 judges who will be joining me to vote! (If you would like to be a judge please pm me about it !)

There will be no prizes! Just for the fun !! Please enter only one fish and one poem! Please have fun and join in the contest!!! 

(Any sort of poem is allowed it does not have to be rhyming , or it doesn't need to have a pattern have fun !)
-Blu


----------



## sydneyalexy (Jul 12, 2014)

Should I DM you my response?


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies (Oct 25, 2013)

Oooh... when is the end date on this? It's tickling my writing fancy, but I need time to see if I can drudge up some pretty words.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

EvaJupiterSkies said:


> Oooh... when is the end date on this? It's tickling my writing fancy, but I need time to see if I can drudge up some pretty words.


OMG! LOL! i forgot the date! The contest starts from today and ends on August 9th (Saturday0 :lol: sorry for the confusion !


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

sydneyalexy said:


> Should I DM you my response?


Please post your poem on this thread  All other poems will be posted on this thread as well


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

A poem in sonnet form about Igneel from his point of view, I think the photo goes well with it too.

*Igneel The Great*

Hello I’m Igneel The Great Betta Fish.
I’m proud of my long flowing scarlet tail.
Having me was my owner’s ardent wish.
At giving her pleasure I never fail.
When my human comes I look out at her.
It makes her happy, so she gives me food.
When seizing pellets, I never waver.
Every morsel is carefully chewed.
Seeing my reflection I always flare.
If my human’s finger comes near, I bite.
To challenge me, no one would ever dare.
I’m a betta, always ready to fight.
Because I live in a beautiful tank,
It is my loving human that I thank.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Very beautiful Igneel!! Hehe, I love it ^__^ thank you indigo for entering!


----------



## sydneyalexy (Jul 12, 2014)

*Gypsy*

Bursting with colors
Glowing with Joy
My boho tree is my favorite toy
Eyes full of life
Soul full of love
They ask who I am
They see through the glass
I am Gypsy
And boredom is in my past.
file:///Users/sydneyalexy/Desktop/Pictures/IMG_7048.JPG


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

All I can think of are limericks with inappropriate language. Oh, dear. Hmm...

Buttercup dancing
White fins, sleek form
A flag at sunrise.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Both are beautiful!!! I hope we have more interested contestants!!!


----------



## zenwolf474 (Jul 22, 2014)

I wrote a haiku for Tromokratis a while back!

"Silly labyrinth fish, 
breathing in air and water,
Blowing small bubbles"


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

A sonnet for Alexirodi Pearl

Alexi, the cheerful betta fish
His long flowing fins flare at his friends
If he sees a star, he'll make a wish 
That his food supply will never end
And that maybe, to him I'll lend
A new treat, or a toy ball
And, just maybe, at the end
He won't have to give it back at all.
And I'll toss his toy in, so that it shall fall
On his tank, and if he likes it I'll get him another at the mall
What colors should they be, I wonder now
Perhaps one in pink, and black, and one clearish blue-
So they shall match his colours true!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you! you 2! they are VERY beautiful!


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

I thought I might give this a go, ive never written a poem about one of my animals before so I don't know how it will come out. I hope it makes sense  

*Hale*

Dark as night
And yet more brilliant a blue then a clear azure day
Fins the embodiment of flowing ribbon
As if you were looking at a coffee colored midnight sky
Personifying the personality of a river
Never letting anything unwanted slip unchallenged into its pools
Not many are welcomed in his domain 
For he is the king
A self-proclaimed water spirit 
He chooses those who enter and those who will not leave 
A true being of nature
None may tame the wild heart of a betta


----------



## zenwolf474 (Jul 22, 2014)

I like that!!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Sabina88 said:


> I thought I might give this a go, ive never written a poem about one of my animals before so I don't know how it will come out. I hope it makes sense
> 
> *Hale*
> 
> ...


VERY beautiful! and Hes gorgeous himself  I wouldnt mind keeping him for you :twisted:


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hehe thank you


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Beautiful poem Sabina


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you very much PonyJumper101


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies (Oct 25, 2013)

My first attempt at writing sonnets. I wrote, I cried, I proofread, and I cried some more. Tycho was my first betta, and sometimes I wonder if I hadn't been on such a roller coaster of depression, would I have noticed something and done something different? His tail biting was a constant problem, but I loved him and he understood me in a way that transcended my other fish. I think about him and miss him every day. I love you, Tycho.

~

The Friendship of Eva and Tycho

~

Companionship did mine eyes seek
That could live in tiny apartment space.
But all my options seemed so bleek
Till a tiny betta showed his face.
With fins a flutter and color so bright
He took my breath and words away.
I buckled him in my car so tight
Classical on the radio at the end of the day,
And o'er bumpy Lansing roads our friendship soared,
Tiny fish and gentle human,
I drove around potholes duly ignored,
I vowed a good life for this companion.
And after much of a night of searching
for a name, one I went to bed a-singing.

Tycho Constantius was his name,
Red of fin and strong of heart.
His puppy dog antics grew in fame,
It was like his life could truly start,
And in warm water he blossomed true,
So quick and nimble.
The only thing I did rue
Was a minor quibble,
Such tail biting drivel! Countless rearranging,
Warm water changed almost daily,
Snail friend who did no complaining,
Tank side chats that went so gayly,
But nothing could stop Tycho from getting caught
In the fantasy of crowntail-dom that he sought.

And we road tripped home and the year rolled over,
And fin rot set in despite my ministrations,
But eventually the rotting grew slower and slower,
Finally, a little fish owner compensation!
But depression set in with a furious rage,
And I watched Tycho swim as I sat by his tank
While I toiled and hurt from page after page,
Because the work never ended, my wrist I did crank.
But Tycho understood in his puppy dog ways,
Following my finger along the glass,
Though his tail grew more ragged day after day,
He was achieving his dream of short fins at last.
"Oh my puppy dog fish," I said with a wry grin,
"If only I could give you healthy and perfect fins."

Graduation came and graduation went, 
His snail friend died suddenly,
So much time packing that I spent 
And in bliss I was happily.
I wonder if I did not notice
Until it was too late his thinness,
Stressed he was from the move and this
I did notice, his and mine's shared distress.
But he seemed fine in the immediate aftermath,
The water was better here than there,
But little did I know we neared the end of our path,
And it would end in a frightening scare.
"Four fish all safe and sound," I cried!
"I'd be such a wreck if any of you died."

It was quick,
Probably not painless,
Tycho was sick.
Luckily I had fish meds,
But one night he couldn't move his tail,
Though he never lost his puppy dog countenance.
He had raised scales, 
But his attitude seemed normal and boundless.
"It's dropsy," I thought, and my gods, my heart sank,
Though I woke the next morning and fed him and cried,
He was breathing so heavily at the top of his tank.
I came in from checking the mail and found Tycho had died.
I was distraught, I had lost some part of me,
For Tycho taught me a lot about being carefree.

We buried him under a lovely maple tree,
I said a few words on that warm May day.
At least I know his soul is finally free,
And in my heart he will always stay.
His tank now lies empty, stored in the dark,
I stare at it sometimes and wonder
"Will I ever meet another fish of such heart?"
I know not, but I do ponder.
A friend is a friend, no matter how small
And though he could not speak,
He rose to the call,
A better fish I could not seek.
Tycho Constantius, I love you always,
Flapping those fins in my heart till the end of my days.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

EvaJupiterSkies said:


> My first attempt at writing sonnets. I wrote, I cried, I proofread, and I cried some more. Tycho was my first betta, and sometimes I wonder if I hadn't been on such a roller coaster of depression, would I have noticed something and done something different? His tail biting was a constant problem, but I loved him and he understood me in a way that transcended my other fish. I think about him and miss him every day. I love you, Tycho.
> 
> ~
> 
> ...


Aww, beautiful! I'm so sorry about Tycho  atleast he is in a happier place


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies (Oct 25, 2013)

Thank you. Writing that might've been cathartic. He was a real sweetheart. <3


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Merlin

Beautiful companion clothed in red.
Fiery personality, yet dedicated friend,
You were beside me in my time of dread.
Full of spunk and a fierce desire
To put an end to my ceaseless ire.
My world was dark and yet did conspire,
To brighten my day with a cute little wiggle!
Oh how you’ve made me giggle,
Catching your treats that look like squiggles.
The deepest of reds, and grumpy indeed!
You now tend to pay your neighbors no heed;
Without a doubt you simply exceed!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

^Omg he has the cutest grumpy face ever!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> ^Omg he has the cutest grumpy face ever!


Thanks! He kept the face but not as much of the attitude as when he was younger. He flared at everything and anything XD.


----------



## BettaLittleGirl (Jun 22, 2014)

Life has always been tough,
With us always flaring at each other,
in a small, dirty container,
Usually not fed,
nor having our ''homes'' cleaned,
being neglected is truly heartbreaking,
until that girl, who bought three of us,
gave us plenty of food,
clean water,
and plenty of space!
Oh and look! What's that long green item inside my o', cosy home?
Once our souls were empty and hollow, with us, always nipping our tails,
but now, our tails, o' so long and flowing, with our souls, full of love!


A poem for my first 3 rescue betta, especially for Bub, My 2nd Crowntail.


----------



## BettaLittleGirl (Jun 22, 2014)

Forgot to attach the images XD
Bub -







some serious pop eyes o-o
only eats frozen blood worms X(
LOVES TO EAT [ UNAMED ]






<<---- before eating.






<<---- AFTER eating.
I don't have pictures of the other rescue betta, but he's probably a mustard gas.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi :wave: Are you going to announce a winner for this contest? Only the end date was August 9th?


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

I think were still waiting to find a third judge


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Well if no third judge shows up sayla and I will be judging by today!!! So this means ..

CONTEST IS CLOSED FOR JUDGING !!!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Whooo!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

And the winner is.... 

Bettalover1313!!!!!!

Congrats and thank you for entering my poem contest it was really fun too read and enjoy these beautiful pieces of art!!!!! Thank you!!!!!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh wow! Thank you for choosing my poem!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah!!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Congrats BettaLover1313:welldone:


----------

